# How much does/did your 2.5-3 year old girl weigh?



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

How much does/did your 2.5-3 year old girl weigh? What size clothes do they wear? DD is 33.5 lbs. She is 36.5 inches tall. The 3T clothes are getting a little snug. I am concerned she is getting a little on the heavy side. (she was such a tiny baby, and remained so tiny until she turned 2.) She eats next to no food, mostly fruits and veggies, very little junk. She does not drink much water. She still loves her mama milk. I can get a cup of water in her before bed, and sometimes I cut her mama milk with water, b/c she drinks so much of the mama milk. (I EP for her.) The growth charts say she is a big girl, about the 88th%ile or so. I am curious if she is a bit on the big side or not. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

My daughter will turn 3 in September. She's about 34.5 pounds and 38 inches tall. She wears a 3T or 4T top and a 3T bottom.


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
How much does/did your 2.5-3 year old girl weigh? What size clothes do they wear? DD is 33.5 lbs. She is 36.5 inches tall. The 3T clothes are getting a little snug. I am concerned she is getting a little on the heavy side. (she was such a tiny baby, and remained so tiny until she turned 2.) She eats next to no food, mostly fruits and veggies, very little junk. She does not drink much water. She still loves her mama milk. I can get a cup of water in her before bed, and sometimes I cut her mama milk with water, b/c she drinks so much of the mama milk. (I EP for her.) The growth charts say she is a big girl, about the 88th%ile or so. I am curious if she is a bit on the big side or not. Thanks in advance!


I wouldn't obsess over her weight unless she was _underweight_. As she grows, she will periodically go through chubbier periods and skinnier periods just as when she was a baby preparing for growth spurts. Is she staying in basically the same percentile range +/- 1 grouping? It sounds like she's just a big girl right now and there's nothing wrong with that.

FWIW, my son will be 2.5 yrs old at the beginning of August. He currently weighs about 36 lbs and is about 39" tall (it's hard to keep him still to measure!







) He's always been somewhere from off the charts at birth to the 75-90th percentile shortly thereafter, and seems to have stabilized around the 90th percentile. His shoulders and chest are so broad that he wears a *5T* in shirts but still only 3-4T in shorts, depending on the cut.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minxie* 
I wouldn't obsess over her weight unless she was _underweight_. As she grows, she will periodically go through chubbier periods and skinnier periods just as when she was a baby preparing for growth spurts. Is she staying in basically the same percentile range +/- 1 grouping? It sounds like she's just a big girl right now and there's nothing wrong with that.

Yes, that.

My daughter will be 3 in a month, and is about 32-33 pounds -- not sure of her height. She's slender but well-muscled (likes to do sit-ups while hanging by her ankles!). Sometimes she can still wear 2T shirts, sometimes a 4T is too small. Ditto pants and shorts. Clothing sizes are all over the place.

Why would you be concerned about her getting "heavy" if you know she eats a healthy diet? Her body will do what it's going to do as it grows. As long as you are providing healthy, nutritious food, she's going to grow a strong, healthy body, whatever size it is.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

At that age dd was about 31lbs and wore a 3T

I wouldn't worry about the chunk- she's probably about to shoot up.

-Angela


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

She was born at the 7th. At 1 year she was the 7th %. At 2 years the 30th%. Now she is almost the 90th%. Will try to post a pic shortly...


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/l...RN/DSCN1-1.jpg

pic a few weeks ago at the beach.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

She looks chubby, but not unhealthy. If she's eating healthfully and getting plenty of excercise, I'd guess she's gearing up for a growth spurt up. My older two kids do it the opposite way most of the time - shoot up and look shockingly skinny, and then fill out.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
How much does/did your 2.5-3 year old girl weigh? What size clothes do they wear? DD is 33.5 lbs. She is 36.5 inches tall. The 3T clothes are getting a little snug.

DD will be 3 on 2 September, and she is almost exactly that ^^

I think 37ish" tall and 34ish pounds. She wears 2T in some things, 3T in others. Fall clothes will probably be 3 and 4T.

My daughter doesn't look chubby to me. I may be at an advantage, perception-wise, because she's held around 80-95th percentile since birth in both height and weight.

Realistically, both our daughters will likely turn out to be close-to-average sized women. Statistically speaking, the ones born tiny and the ones born big generally end up evening out to be in the bulge of the bell curve. I agree with the advice to try not to worry about it at this age.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

If she's not eating junk (ie refined flours, white rice, sugar in its many forms, etc.) then it's probably how she's supposed to be. I wouldn't worry. What did you and your DP look like when you were that age? Genetics has a lot more to do with it than diet.

FWIW, my DD is 3 in November, about 37ish inches tall and about 27 lbs. She is slender and wiry, just like I was at that age, only taller. She also eats tons, especially meat, fruit and veg, and nurses only once a day now. Here's a pic. Just a different body type.

Bear in mind that in many (most?) cultures around the world, a chubby toddler is a healthy toddler, no matter what
 








ETA: as far as sizes go, mine is in a 2 or 3 (2T is way too big), and we usually have to put extra elastic in the pants to keep them up (she's out of dipes now, those worked for a while







)


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I wanted to add that my youngest son turns 3 a month before your daughter does, and he is about 34-35 inches tall and about 28 lbs. So, a little older and a few lbs less and a couple of inches shorter. The thing is - he's teeny compared to other kids his age. He's still mostly in 18-24 month clothes, and he's barely on the charts for height.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My DD isn't even 2 yet(she's 22.5 months) and was a skinny mini, but really long until she started eating solids, which was a little before 6 months because she started literally ripping food from our hands and shoving it in her mouth. Once she started having some "real" food, she got some bulk to her. My breast milk seriously looks like skim milk, I had barely any fat in it(it all stayed on my butt, lol).

Anyway my DD is 34 inches, and I'm guessing 30-32 lbs. She is wearing anywhere from 2t-4t it really depends on the brand. She's not fat, but she is in the 90th % or at least she was at last check-up, she's a big kid. Thing is DH and I are not little by any means, so I'm not concerned about it, she eats healthful and so do we. Sometimes we'll have some junky stuff, but for the most part I cook pretty healthy.

I wouldn't be concerned. She sounds totally normal.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

37 pounds, 37 inches at 32 months old. She is wearing a 4T and some 3Ts. She's perfect!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

My daughter is 32 months and is roughly 37" tall and around 33 pounds. She wears 3Ts and they are getting a bit small, usually too short but about the right fit otherwise. She is big overall for her age, like I've noticed she is as tall as a lot of 4 year olds she is around, but she's not chubby. She has always been in the upper percentiles for height and weight.

Your daughter looks perfectly normal to me, and it sounds like she isn't eating lots of junky foods. I wouldn't worry at all about it.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Well, mine has a penis, but he's 37" and 33 lbs. I think of him as big for his age, but not huge or anything. He wears all kinds of sizes, from 12 mos. shorts to 4T.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
Well, mine has a penis, but he's 37" and 33 lbs. I think of him as big for his age, but not huge or anything. He wears all kinds of sizes, from 12 mos. shorts to 4T.


That made me laugh. "well, mine has a penis..." Thanks for the laugh...

I am feeling a bit better about it hearing that others have big kids. DH and I were thin when we were young. I worry a lot, obesity is very common in both of our families, although dh and I are a normal/healthy weight.

She only recently started eating about 2 months ago and thats when she started packing on the pounds. In October of last year, she was only 26 lbs and eating next to nothing. She does eat some "junk" now but it isn't often or large quantities. I let her have cake or chips or whatever if we go to a party, but we don't keep that stuff in the house. We do let her have a few bites of ice cream a week. But she has to walk to the ice cream stand 1/2 mile away to get it if she wants it. (she can ride in the stroller on the way back.) But its really not more than 1/4 cup. She regularly snacks on pop corn. She eats cheese sticks, green beans, peas, broccoli, carrots, and LOVES grapes, blue berries, and strawberries. She usually has 2-3 ritz crackers a day.

Her activity level is not that high anymore. A year ago she was bouncing off of the walls and would dance on the ceiling if she could. She never sat, I don't think she knew how.







Now she is content to sit and do puzzles, read books, play blocks, play tea party or play house and color than to run around. I do take her to play grounds and she used to have a blast but recently she will play 5 minutes then sit down to play with flowers or pebbles or whatever. She just doesn't have the endless energy that she used to have. I am sure that has something to do with the chub.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSCN1740-1.jpg

pic a few weeks ago at the beach.

She looks like she's going to shoot up in a growth spurt soon.

My kid is 27.5 months: 31 pounds, 36 inches. Wears *a few* 2T...basically 3T. For some odd reason the 2T jammies are all way too small on her.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Well I got curious and looked up my DD's stats on the WHO growth charts. She's 36.5" and 27 lbs, which puts her at exactly 50% for height and 30% for weight at 2 yrs +8 months (32 months). Here's the link to the WHO standards.


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Well I got curious and looked up my DD's stats on the WHO growth charts. She's 36.5" and 27 lbs, which puts her at exactly 50% for height and 30% for weight at 2 yrs +8 months (32 months). Here's the link to the WHO standards.

Thanks for sharing that link. My boy is solidly at the 97th percentile.







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I really struggle with this one myself. My DD weighs exactly the same as my DS1 did at this age, BUT because she's a girl, and she doesn't eat fruit (long story) I struggle with perceiving my beautiful girl as overweight. She isn't. It's me projecting my weight issues onto her.
The danger is that by me projecting my issues on her, she is going to start perceiving food as a bad thing, and then I create the diet cycle in the next generation. Not something I want to do, kwim?


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

DD is 30mo. She weighs 26.6lb (with clothes and sneakers on) and wears 2T. She's exactly between 15% and 50% on the weight-for-age WHO chart, but really, I don't know any girls her age who are smaller. She's the smallest of the 15 or so kids in her 2-3 year old preschool class.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

My DD went from one extreme to the other. She was a preemie and weighed less than 3 pounds at birth. Now at almost 28 months she is 36" and 36 pounds! She was over 20 pounds by a year! To the OP, my DD's body looks just like your DD's! I'm not that concerned but DH is. I keep telling him she will slim out. Oh she wears 3T and 4T and a size 8 shoe.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunnybee* 
My DD went from one extreme to the other. She was a preemie and weighed less than 3 pounds at birth. Now at almost 28 months she is 36" and 36 pounds! She was over 20 pounds by a year! To the OP, my DD's body looks just like your DD's! I'm not that concerned but DH is. I keep telling him she will slim out. Oh she wears 3T and 4T and a size 8 shoe.

Wow, that is an extreme! DD was early (36 weeks) but not really a preemie. (no scary issues, just jaundice and no suck reflex) She was 5 lb 13 oz but I had lots of fluids during labor, so I assume she would have been a bit smaller. I have heard that preemies and low birth weight babies do end up over weight many times.









DD also wears a size 8 shoe. A year ago she was only a 5. I have no idea why she is growing so fast, I thought growth was supposed to slow down as they got older. She gained a lb in the last month. My 7 month old baby didn't even gain that much in the last month.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
I have heard that preemies and low birth weight babies do end up over weight many times.









I wonder why that is. DD was a 30 weeker but started gaining well as soon as she was home. She was chunky when she was on mama's milk alone but when solids were added she really packed on the pounds. Oh, she does love to eat BTW!









I think at this age it is OK. I had a bit of a belly from what i see in old photos of myself (until about 3 or so) and was super thin until my 20's.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunnybee* 
I think at this age it is OK. I had a bit of a belly from what i see in old photos of myself (until about 3 or so) and was super thin until my 20's.

That makes me feel better. Thank you. I was always either thin or average. (well, extremely thin when I was battling anorexia)DH was really thin until his mid 20's when he became average. I don't want my little girl being heavy when she is older.







People are so mean to those that have a little extra and I dont want that for her.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
I don't want my little girl being heavy when she is older.







People are so mean to those that have a little extra and I dont want that for her.

OOoooohhkay. Look, I understand that you are speaking your heart here, but this is serious business. If that is how her body is going to be, then that is how her body is going to be, and what matters is that she is healthy and can love her body.

If you are going to go the "people are so mean" route, be aware that pretty much everyone on this board is engaging in something that sets her apart somehow (in terms of parenting/lifestyle), and about which people can be so mean. It isn't the end of the world -- if you have a strong self-image as a foundation.

I recommend you go to kateharding.net and start reading the 101 posts, learning about HAES (health at every size) and thinking really, really carefully about what kind of attitudes you are passing on to your daughter. Especially with your own history. _You are worrying that your healthy-eating, normal-activity-having three-year-old is fat and therefore unhealthy_. And that her natural healthy body is a bad thing. That is not a good place to be.

Also, this:

Quote:

She just doesn't have the endless energy that she used to have. I am sure that has something to do with the chub.
is really disturbing to me. What it has to do with is developmental phases. Three-year-olds become capable of sustaining activity and attention for much longer periods of time. Her play is normal.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

It seems as though the loss of energy occurred at the same time as the sudden weight gain. That is what concerns me. If it were a gradual thing, I would call it developmental. She used to go non-stop. Seriously. This girl could not sit. Stopping for anything was near impossible. She used to walk with me around town at least a mile a day. Then come home and be bouncing all over and into everything. Now she complains she is tired and asks to go in the stroller after 1/4 mile. She huffs and puffs walking up a hill. She did not do that before. THAT is why I am concerned for her health.

Like I previously said, obesity is quite common in my family. I am the only one not obese in both sides of my family. They have health complications due to it. Most of dh's family is obese. I don't want her to have to deal with that.

I think it is normal to not want your kid to get picked on. My brother got teased so much about his weight it was disgusting. I would never wish that on any child, especially my own. I think she is beautiful no matter her size. I know she will get picked on for something in life. We all do. But some things are easily changeable. Yes she is blonde. She will probably have to endure blonde jokes. If they bother her that much, a box of hair dye is cheap and easy to do. (not that I would suggest doing that, but it would be her choice) She can quit sleeping in bed with mommy if she does not like being teased for it. Obesity isn't an easy fix to stop the teasing.

I never mention to her about her size. I am not going to say anything to her. I continue to encourage her to eat healthy stuff when out b/c it will help her to grow up big and strong. I do not say that junk makes you fat. I am very cautious about projecting my issues onto her, like my mom did to me. I just worry about her health AND teasing issues.


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
OOoooohhkay. Look, I understand that you are speaking your heart here, but this is serious business. If that is how her body is going to be, then that is how her body is going to be, and what matters is that she is healthy and can love her body.

If you are going to go the "people are so mean" route, be aware that pretty much everyone on this board is engaging in something that sets her apart somehow (in terms of parenting/lifestyle), and about which people can be so mean. It isn't the end of the world -- if you have a strong self-image as a foundation.

I recommend you go to kateharding.net and start reading the 101 posts, learning about HAES (health at every size) and thinking really, really carefully about what kind of attitudes you are passing on to your daughter. Especially with your own history. _You are worrying that your healthy-eating, normal-activity-having three-year-old is fat and therefore unhealthy_. And that her natural healthy body is a bad thing. That is not a good place to be.

Also, this:

is really disturbing to me. What it has to do with is developmental phases. Three-year-olds become capable of sustaining activity and attention for much longer periods of time. Her play is normal.









:


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay, fair enough, GooeyRN! It does seem like you're aware of some issues, and that's an interesting point that you're worried because the two things seem associated.

But really, unless you suspect some kind of underlying metabolic problem, it's most likely coincidence (upcoming growth spurt coupled with lengthening attention span).

I do want to say, also, that it's kind of a shortcut we all take in this culture to say that obesity does this or that. One can be technically "obese" and yet have really healthy cholesterol/triglycerides, nice high activity level, healthy heart. So as long as you're on top of making sure your daughter eats nutritious food and has the opportunity to move around and play to her own satisfaction, what else can you do?


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
How much does/did your 2.5-3 year old girl weigh? What size clothes do they wear? DD is 33.5 lbs. She is 36.5 inches tall.

My dd is the same size as yours. 33 lbs, 37 inches tall and 2.5 years old. In no way am I concerned that she is oversized. She grew almost an inch in just the last month. She's not fat, just cute and chubby and will probably be pretty tall as an adult.

She wears 3T-5T clothing (we buy big sometimes so it will last).

I'd be more concerned about her energy/ lack of energy than anything else.

I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
So as long as you're on top of making sure your daughter eats nutritious food and has the opportunity to move around and play to her own satisfaction, what else can you do?

That is why it sucks, I feel powerless over it. The kid eats so very little, and its mostly healthy stuff, so its not like there is anything I can do. I am going to try and encourage more physical activities. That wouldn't hurt, and it would be healthy, no matter her size/weight.

I was looking to see if she was a similar size of the mdc kiddo's, since we tend to do things a lot different. I don't know any kids her age not drinking kool-aid and still getting breast milk, ya know?


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
My dd is the same size as yours. 33 lbs, 37 inches tall and 2.5 years old. In no way am I concerned that she is oversized. She grew almost an inch in just the last month. She's not fat, just cute and chubby and will probably be pretty tall as an adult.

She wears 3T-5T clothing (we buy big sometimes so it will last).

I'd be more concerned about her energy/ lack of energy than anything else.

I hope everything turns out okay!









Thank you!!!


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

My daughter seems to have the same stats as your as well. She'll be 3 October 28 and jumped on the scale last night and it read 33 lbs (she was a 9lb baby). She has a little belly, but no chub. Fits comfortably in her 2T's and 3T's. I wouldn't worry about the numbers at all. It's the other issues you identified (lack of energy, lack of appetite, etc.) that I would focus on.

Here she is in March at maybe 1/1.5lbs lighter. She really looks no different now.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...m/DSCF2333.jpg

The numbers can be worn very differently, as I'm sure you know, depending on body type, mass, etc.

I hope you are able to determine whether the lethargy is just a stage (is it super hot?) and not a health issue.

Oh, and she's in a size 8 shoe, too. Has been since March or so. Just bought some thong type shoes 2 weeks ago - size 9/10 thankyouverymuch!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I was just looking at records from my oldest - when he turned 3, he was 40 inches tall and 40 lbs. He hit 40 lbs at around 2.5 when DD was born and my milk came in. He was 35 lbs when she was born, and then gained 5 lbs in 6 weeks







. he was rolly polly. Then he grew a couple of inches and didn't look so chubby. Anyhow, i wanted to mention that because I noticed that you have an infant. i know you're EPing - were you able to pump your whole pregnancy? Did you have milk stored that she used for awhile? I'm just wondering if your milk composition is different than it used to be. I noticed you said you're watering down her milk - I don't know that that's necessarily the best solution. Getting the same amount of milk with less calories might be leaving her feeling like she's not getting what she should and she might be compensating in other areas - or she might be losing energy from it. Will she drink water? Maybe you should just figured out how much milk you think she should have in a day and give that to her straight, and give any other fluids as water?


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I was just looking at records from my oldest - when he turned 3, he was 40 inches tall and 40 lbs. He hit 40 lbs at around 2/5 when DD was born and my milk came in. He was 35 lbs when she was born, and then gained 5 lbs in 6 weeks







. he was rolly polly. Then he grew a couple of inches and didn't look so chubby. Anyhow, i wanted to mention that because I noticed that you have an infant. i know you're EPing - were you able to pump your whole pregnancy? Did you have milk stored that she used for awhile? I'm just wondering if your milk composition is different than it used to be. I noticed you said you're watering down her milk - I don't know that that's necessarily the best solution. Getting the same amount of milk with less calories might be leaving her feeling like she's not getting what she should and she might be compensating in other areas - or she might be losing energy from it. Will she drink water? Maybe you should just figured out how much milk you think she should have in a day and give that to her straight, and give any other fluids as water?

I pumped until my milk dried up, about 2.5 months in. I had enough stored to carry her through until I delivered. I water the milk down b/c she refuses to drink water as water. She used to drink very dilute juice but quit drinking that, too. She LOVES mama milk, a little too much. I don't want her having more than 32 oz a day since 2-3 year olds should be limited to 3 cups a day. I think 4 is pushing it but still ok. If I did not water it down she would drink 50 oz a day, and no water at all. I am not comfortable with her not drinking any water at this age.

Maybe the hot weather does have something to do with the activity level. It has been in the 90's and we are not really used to that here in PA. It does hit the 90's every summer, but its only for a few weeks a year. We are used to much cooler weather.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I always think dd1 is so tall until we get together with other kids her age. Then she's about 8" shorter than everyone else. She's pretty tiny but not willowy/elfin. She's 2.5 and weighs 25lbs. She was 18lbs at a year.

DD2 is 3 months and already weighs 15lbs so it'll be interesting to see what happens with her.

As long as she's eats nutritiously and is active all is good.


----------



## Danidama (Feb 25, 2008)

My dd is 2.5 this month and 40 lbs, 39", and size 6 clothes atm ... She has done the opposite of what I always heard about toddlers... She eats like a pig! And always has. I've nursed her on demand since she was born. There's nothing wrong with your child if you feel in your heart that there isn't. It doesn't matter what anyone else might say, just what you know about your girl. As long as she's eating healthy food and getting exercise and rest, then she is completely fine.


----------



## twobears (Jan 16, 2008)

My dd is 32 months and is 33in and 23lbs
She wears 18month-2T and wears a size 6 shoe
She has always been petite and been in the 5-10 percentile sometimes even dropping below. She is healthy, active and a relativley good eater. She is just perfect.
What I REALLY hate is that strangers are always making comments like she is so small, how old is she oh she is tiny wow so on and so on . I always respond with she is petite and she is perfect!!!


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

My DD is 2.5 years and weighs about 26 pounds.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
I pumped until my milk dried up, about 2.5 months in. I had enough stored to carry her through until I delivered. I water the milk down b/c she refuses to drink water as water. She used to drink very dilute juice but quit drinking that, too. She LOVES mama milk, a little too much. I don't want her having more than 32 oz a day since 2-3 year olds should be limited to 3 cups a day. I think 4 is pushing it but still ok. If I did not water it down she would drink 50 oz a day, and no water at all. I am not comfortable with her not drinking any water at this age.

Really? I wasn't aware that there was a recommended limit to breastmilk for a 2 to 3 year old. I believe there's one for cow's milk that's around the numbers you're quoting, but you aren't a cow. I would think the more breastmilk you can give her, the better. It's just plain good for her.

To be more topical, my 2.5 year old is about 35" tall and around 28 lbs. Most of the height is legs and she usually wears a 4T. The last few 3Ts are about to be outgrown.


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

My 2nd daughter is 2.5yrs. She will be 3 in october. She weighs 27lbs and is 33 inches tall. She mostly wears 3t and some 2t. For reference her 6 year old sister is 43lbs and 44inches. I'm 4'11 so I think she is just fine.


----------

